# sharm el fu**ing shite



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

where the English men loom like this










and the women look and act like this










If the planet had to undergo colonic irrigation they would shove the tube in Sharm.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Good Holiday then?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Tourist resort in full of tourists shocker


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

You fitted right in then and enjoyed yourself I assume :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

worst holiday of my life, its like Blackpool only hotter.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> where the English men loom like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not just sharm, was same in tenerife. Fat bastards everywhere!! It is shameful.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

chef can only cook 5 fried eggs at a time, when you have 30 people in a queue its going to be a while.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> It is not just sharm, was same in tenerife. Fat bastards everywhere!! It is shameful.


I kid you not there was a woman that weight about 25 stone complaining the pool wasnt cold enough , she liked a cold pool because it helped with burning fat due to its effect on your BMR.

I had to be led away by my Mrs before I destroyed her,


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

It's not just Sharm el. Any affordable holiday destination is infested by them.

I returned from a week city holiday with a beach. They didn't cater for lager louts, so it didn't attract any.

I feel for you, when your holiday is spoilt by such characters it's nearly all over, you can't fully enjoy yourself. Hard to ignore it.

Unfortunately, British tourists (not all) look apart with their behaviour in holiday resorts.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> I kid you not there was a woman that weight about 25 stone complaining the pool wasnt cold enough , she liked a cold pool because it helped with burning fat due to its effect on your BMR.
> 
> I had to be led away by my Mrs before I destroyed her,


I think I would've happily given money to watch lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> It's not just Sharm el. Any affordable holiday destination is infested by them.
> 
> I returned from a week city holiday with a beach. They didn't cater for lager louts, so it didn't attract any.
> 
> ...


Yep, never going on any cut price holidays again, its worth an extra grand to be segregated from these heathens.



MissMartinez said:


> Told you to go to Santa Monica lol! Very seldom run into Irish or UK tourists.


only upside there was a Russian girl looked just like you.

Mischa.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Isn't it a good thing that a lot of people are like that? Makes us look better and more desirable? :thumb:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Verno said:


> I think I would've happily given money to watch lol


My Mrs just saw the look on my face and knew what was coming


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> Yep, never going on any cut price holidays again, *its worth an extra grand to be segregated from these heathens.*
> 
> only upside there was a Russian girl looked just like you.
> 
> Mischa.


Oh banzi how we have missed you


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> My Mrs just saw the look on my face and knew what was coming


Did she lead you away with something shiny? 



A1243R said:


> Oh banzi how we have missed you


It had gone a little quiet hadn't it haha!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I went to Gran Canaria in March and avoided the Playa de Ingles as bad smell.

It's worth paying the extra for better quality. We didn't have issues last week on holiday as we used TripAdvisor to research the place. Good tool to use.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Did she lead you away with something shiny?
> 
> It had gone a little quiet hadn't it haha!


We have some to put Tommy B back in his place again  :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> I went to Gran Canaria in March and avoided the Playa de Ingles as bad smell.
> 
> It's worth paying the extra for better quality. We didn't have issues last week on holiday as we used TripAdvisor to research the place. Good tool to use.


You said goodbye last night didnt you bud? Have they forced you to stay  ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well i booked Thailand and Australia last night for my 3 week holiday over Xmas and new year. 

And off to Budapest in November too, hopefully all the refugees have fvcked off by then. :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> I kid you not there was a woman that weight about 25 stone complaining the pool wasnt cold enough , she liked a cold pool because it helped with burning fat due to its effect on your BMR.
> 
> I had to be led away by my Mrs before I destroyed her,


destroyed her sexually or verbally?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

A1243R said:


> You said goodbye last night didnt you bud? Have they forced you to stay  ?


Waiting for mods to fck me off!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> It's not just Sharm el. Any affordable holiday destination is infested by them.
> 
> I returned from a week city holiday with a beach. They didn't cater for lager louts, so it didn't attract any.
> 
> ...


which city?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I was going to say - we went to sharm a few years back and the hotel was full of fit russian women.

fit, topless russian women at that.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Waiting for mods to fck me off!


just come on here when you're bored in the winter.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> where the English men loom like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought folk only go there to bring stuff back?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Yep, never going on any cut price holidays again, its worth an extra grand to be segregated from these heathens.
> 
> only upside there was a Russian girl looked just like you.
> 
> Mischa.


Ty mishka. Ya silny kak medved!!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> I kid you not there was a woman that weight about 25 stone complaining the pool wasnt cold enough , she liked a cold pool because it helped with burning fat due to its effect on your BMR.
> 
> I had to be led away by my Mrs before I destroyed her,


Last week whilst on holiday, the fatest people all sweating ate the healthy choice of breakfast buffet. I bet they wanted to dive in with their mouth wide open to the bacon and sausage plates.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Ty *mishka*. Ya silny kak medved!!


Do you know anyone that does good tattoo cover ups?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

There was a coupe of guys on the whole complex with a decent build.

Even Tommy bananas would have stood out.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Do you know anyone that does good tattoo cover ups?


Haha unfortunately no. 'Pedik' would be more suitable for you


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Go to Sicily in August, went there last year. Weather is perfect 25-32c, it's not cheap but you'll see close to 0 Brits.

Italians seem to all migrate from the north down there in summer, far more pleasant to be around when they're not behind the wheel of a car. Scenery is beautiful. The small towns come alive at night, but it's not to the sound of drunk fat Englishmen.

By far the nicest place I've been in Europe.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> It's not just Sharm el. Any affordable holiday destination is infested by them.
> 
> I returned from a week city holiday with a beach. They didn't cater for lager louts, so it didn't attract any.
> 
> ...


You can normally spot the Brits, fat, bad tattoos, beer in one hand and *** in the other and screaming at their unruly spoilt kids.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

what hotel did you stay in?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Smitch said:


> You can normally spot the Brits, fat, bad tattoos, beer in one hand and *** in the other and screaming at their unruly spoilt kids.


And wearing football tops


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> where the English men loom like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on! Aren't these Verno and MissMartinez in the images.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

nitrogen said:


> Hang on! Aren't these Verno and MissMartinez in the images.


Thought you had left the forum ?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> There was a coupe of guys on the whole complex with a decent build.
> 
> Even Tommy bananas would have stood out.


was that just you and your fella? xx


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

What hotel did you stay at @banzi? I've got a mate out there at the moment with her fella and they would fit bang in the middle of the stereotype you're on about, so I'm intrigued.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

How can anyone find this surprising? Those two just look like typical Brits. Sorry banzi, you're the odd one out.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

fat people on holiday concern me a little i just hope they have wiped there ass properly before they jump in the pool as there is still quite a lot to miss


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

vetran said:


> fat people on holiday concern me a little i just hope they have wiped there ass properly before they jump in the pool as there is still quite a lot to miss


Hence, I don't use public swimming baths. There's all sorts of filth in there.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> where the English men loom like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on! Aren't these Verno and MissMartinez in the images.

You do! Indeed look stunning!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Probably an opposing thread on mums.net, slating bodybuilder showing off whilst on holiday in Sharm el $hite.


Checking out his reflection every time he went past the glass.
Wearing everything 2 sizes too small.
Walking around all smug
Eyeing up everything in a size 8-10 bikini


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Probably an opposing thread on mums.net, slating bodybuilder showing off whilst on holiday in Sharm el $hite.
> 
> 
> Checking out his reflection every time he went past the glass.
> ...


You forgot 'steroid induced rage' at the buffet counter.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> You forgot 'steroid induced rage' at the buffet counter.


And asking for 10 egg omelette with only 4 yolks


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> Probably an opposing thread on mums.net, slating bodybuilder showing off whilst on holiday in Sharm el $hite.
> 
> 
> Checking out his reflection every time he went past the glass.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Probably an opposing thread on mums.net, slating *bodybuilder *showing off whilst on holiday in Sharm el $hite.
> 
> 
> Checking out his reflection every time he went past the glass.
> ...


Remove bodybuilder and insert "every British bloke with a burn face and fat gut" and its still accurate


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> Remove bodybuilder and insert "every British bloke with a burn face and fat gut" and its still accurate


Last detail would change to - eyeing up everything. Otherwise true.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> What hotel did you stay at @banzi? I've got a mate out there at the moment with her fella and they would fit bang in the middle of the stereotype you're on about, so I'm intrigued.


http://www.redseaholidays.co.uk/thegrandhotelsharmelsheikh?gclid=CM3AvLWE-ccCFacewwodQVQO7w&gclsrc=aw.ds

this s**t hole


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

banzi said:


> http://www.redseaholidays.co.uk/thegrandhotelsharmelsheikh?gclid=CM3AvLWE-ccCFacewwodQVQO7w&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> *this s**t hole*


looks fckin awesome to me lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> You forgot 'steroid induced rage' at the buffet counter.


Thats where I lost my rag

Guy cooking eggs five at a time then waiting around for them all to be taken then cooking 5 more, I just called him a fu**ing idiot and walked away, a waiter came over and I ****ed him off, the manager came over and asked could he help, after a couple of times of telling him to go away I snapped and said "if you want to help me get in your time machine and take that fat fu**ing chef back to catering college and let him learn how to cook multiple eggs then bring him back here and then take me back 10 minutes so I can stand in the queue and get a fu**ing egg for my breakfast."

I think it was lost on him him as he just asked for my room number


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> was that just you and your fella? xx


Guy from Blackburn and guy from Manchester (ex-boxer)


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Thats where I lost my rag
> 
> Guy cooking eggs five at a time then waiting around for them all to be taken then cooking 5 more, I just called him a fu**ing idiot and walked away, a waiter came over and I ****ed him off, the manager came over and asked could he help, after a couple of times of telling him to go away I snapped and said "if you want to help me get in your time machine and take that fat fu**ing chef back to catering college and let him learn how to cook multiple eggs then bring him back here and then take me back 10 minutes so I can stand in the queue and get a fu**ing egg for my breakfast."
> 
> I think it was lost on him him as he just asked for my room number


Check your pillow case/bedding for stains


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Check your pillow case/bedding for stains


The fat woman I mentioned earlier was banging on about how good the hotel was, she said every time we have a complaint we go straight to reception and they sort it out.

I explained that by the time you are at reception its too late, they have ****ed up.

I want to spend a week and never set foot at reception or see a rep, that is a good holiday.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Are you blind as well as suffering from a mental disorder? I unlike you have an Avi up


And it's a very good looking Avi :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I kid you not there was a woman that weight about 25 stone complaining the pool wasnt cold enough , she liked a cold pool because it helped with burning fat due to its effect on your BMR.
> 
> I had to be led away by my Mrs before I destroyed her,


lol...ur mrs is a spoil sport


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> lol...ur mrs is a spoil sport


fat f**k also commented that the masseur on the beach knew she had a bad leg just by massaging her and as such knew her stuff.

FFS anyone weighing 25 stone at over 50 will have a bad leg.

I could have told her she had a bad leg over the phone without seeing her.


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

this is the exact reason i like to stick to the small non super touristy greek islands now as i get to keep away from the standard "brits abroad" nothing worse!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Test-e said:


> Go to Sicily in August, went there last year. Weather is perfect 25-32c, *it's not cheap but you'll see close to 0 Brits.*
> 
> Italians seem to all migrate from the north down there in summer, far more pleasant to be around when they're not behind the wheel of a car. Scenery is beautiful. The small towns come alive at night, but it's not to the sound of drunk fat Englishmen.
> 
> By far the nicest place I've been in Europe.


Can you just confirm you wont be there before I book it?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

You should try Turkey, been this summer with my missus and some friends. We got a 4 beds 4 baths 4 balconies! (2 floors) apartment in a residence with a lovely swimming pool that was empty most of the times. 
Met one Brit in 18 days and in the city centre not in the residence, there mostly turkish or russians or germans (some fit chicks too)

The city centre (Side) is beautiful and everything is so cheap.

Sandy beaches sun bed in private beach the equivalent of £3.5 per head for whole day!

Restaraunts all on the sea or with sea view and average dinner for 5 people with at least 7-8 courses and some bottles of wines, the equivalent of £20 per head.

Great food, great people, beautiful sandy beaches everywhere, cheap prices and no brits.

Paradise my friend.

Ah, and the massive house with swimming pool was costing us £500 a week to share which is nothing compared to the £2000 a week hotels around there.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> *You should try Turkey,* been this summer with my missus and some friends. We got a 4 beds 4 baths 4 balconies! (2 floors) apartment in a residence with a lovely swimming pool that was empty most of the times.
> Met one Brit in 18 days and in the city centre not in the residence, there mostly turkish or russians or germans (some fit chicks too)
> 
> The city centre (Side) is beautiful and everything is so cheap.
> ...


Went in 1996 never again, went day after I competed, all I got was hey Rambo, plastic man, bodyman.

Everyone wanted to arm wrestle, w**kers to a man.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

banzi said:


> Went in 1996 never again, went day after I competed, all I got was hey Rambo, plastic man, bodyman.
> 
> Everyone wanted to arm wrestle, w**kers to a man.


Turkey is a big country, not everywhere is the same, I was getting some hey Rambo from the local shopper but who cares and no no one asked to armwrestle.

Maybe you had bad luck, because I met mostly very nice and welcoming people, even a small bodybuilding gym run with 1 of the owners a massive guy always around if you needed a spot or something


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

> Can you just confirm you wont be there before I book it?


1 is close to 0 so no.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

dom1992 said:


> this is the exact reason i like to stick to the small non super touristy greek islands now as i get to keep away from the standard "brits abroad" nothing worse!


great if you like holidaying with syrian refugees


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Turkey is a big country, not everywhere is the same, I was getting some hey Rambo from the local shopper but who cares and no no one asked to armwrestle.
> 
> Maybe you had bad luck, because I met mostly very nice and welcoming people, even a small bodybuilding gym run with 1 of the owners a massive guy always around *if you needed a spot or something*


I neither take nor give spots.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

IronJohnDoe said:


> You should try Turkey, been this summer with my missus and some friends. We got a 4 beds 4 baths 4 balconies! (2 floors) apartment in a residence with a lovely swimming pool that was empty most of the times.
> Met one Brit in 18 days and in the city centre not in the residence, there mostly turkish or russians or germans (some fit chicks too)
> 
> The city centre (Side) is beautiful and everything is so cheap.
> ...


What part of Turkey was that mate?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Imy79 said:


> What part of Turkey was that mate?


Side, and the region is Antalya so the nearest airport, if you look for holidays flat google Breeze Apartments or Four Seasons Apartments but 4seasons is much busier, Breeze is perfect and not many people, so when you just wanna relax by the pool there is almost no one bothering apart the occasional fit russian or german chick sunbathing on the poolside.



banzi said:


> I neither take nor give spots.


Is this the part where I say that you my hero? Hmm, you don't take spots, ok, well good for you mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Is this the part where I say that you my hero? Hmm, you don't take spots, ok, well good for you mate.


I didnt expect you to say anything TBH, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Thats where I lost my rag
> 
> Guy cooking eggs five at a time then waiting around for them all to be taken then cooking 5 more, I just called him a fu**ing idiot and walked away, a waiter came over and I ****ed him off, the manager came over and asked could he help, after a couple of times of telling him to go away I snapped and said "if you want to help me get in your time machine and take that fat fu**ing chef back to catering college and let him learn how to cook multiple eggs then bring him back here and then take me back 10 minutes so I can stand in the queue and get a fu**ing egg for my breakfast."
> 
> I think it was lost on him him as he just asked for my room number


I wish you said that in front of me...

Then let me cook your eggs to your liking


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I wish you said that in front of me...
> 
> Then let me cook your eggs to your liking


So you dont take constructive criticism well and foul peoples food if they complain?

You dont sound like someone I would want working in my kitchen.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> So you dont take constructive criticism well and foul peoples food if they complain?
> 
> You dont sound like someone I would want working in my kitchen.


Done it in the past

No a smart move complaint in front the chef... When you are going to eat again in same place again...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Done it in the past
> 
> No a smart move complaint in front the chef... When you are going to eat again in same place again...


you shouldnt even be in the business with an attitude like that.

I would never do that to someone.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

And next time anyone is on an all inclusive holiday drinking your shorts just remember this....

We saw a barman setting up the bar for the day, he was tipping half opened short bottles down the drain so that all the bottles were lined up matching for the start of service.

If the s**t they serve is that cheap then what the f**k is it doing to your insides.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> you're a bundle of joy today.


you might be fat by his standards mate, but your certainly a lot fvckin jollier


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> fat people are jolly as they say!


Wouldn't of said you where fat in the first place personally buddy, but your looking a fair bit leaner in your avi than the last pic I saw you post, don't tell me banzis getting into your head haha


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> fat people are jolly as they say!


its just a front they put on to hide their inner torment.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm definitely not lean, and I'm in a surplus atm, lol. But, banzis idea of fat and most other peoples idea of fat is completely different,* but I love him still. *


back at ya chuck.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> What if I asked could my steak be cooked more as I don't like pink meat? Note I would have specified very well done when ordering


You will get it well done first time ...

If ordered well done...

No complaints in my restaurant...

I know what I'm doing lol

But banzy deserves to eat s**t sometimes.... 



MissMartinez said:


> What if I asked could my steak be cooked more as I don't like pink meat? Note I would have specified very well done when ordering


You will get it well done first time ...

If ordered well done...

No complaints in my restaurant...

I know what I'm doing lol

But banzy deserves to eat s**t sometimes....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Can I get a chicken Caesar salad for starter
> 
> Fillet steak well done with garlic mash, fried onions and green beans for main
> 
> And a banana split or warm apple pie with vanilla ice cream as dessert please?


three courses is too much food for me.

I seldom have dessert.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

If it's fat cu**s that bother you don't ever go Florida. That place is something else. They all drive round the parks on mobility scooters


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> If it's fat cu**s that bother you don't ever go Florida. That place is something else. They all drive round the parks on mobility scooters


Your not wrong. Ive seen 7 to 10 year olds being pushed round in prams, and they weren't even fat. Lazy bunch if you ask me, or smart to get them round Disney Land quicker?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Can I get a chicken Caesar salad for starter
> 
> Fillet steak well done with garlic mash, fried onions and green beans for main
> 
> And a banana split or warm apple pie with vanilla ice cream as dessert please?





Frandeman said:


> You will get it well done first time ...
> 
> If ordered well done...
> 
> ...


Of course you can...and would cook it myself for you 

But a fillet well done its a waste as it's got no flavour...

Anything to please you love


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Of course you can...and would cook it myself for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a bad workman always blames his tools.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> a bad workman always blames his tools.


So you are going to tell me how to cook.

You don't always. know best man...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm using that the next time someone tells me I'm destroying the steak or ruining it's flavour by cooking it well!


Dosent make sense...

Only tool we use it's knifes

We use equipment to cook smarti pants


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

>


Strong keto diet.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're an introverted moody barsteward, then you should know better than expecting to be flown thousands of miles away from your comfort pad... and to enjoy it!

The only positives I see here are no forced sharing of your life/time with work colleagues - And also, it's a nice window of time with the wife in a different setting. Add in some booze, bit of hotel sex, it can't be that bad.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> So you are going to tell me how to cook.
> 
> You don't always. know best man...


Oh no its Casey Ryback


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Oh no its Casey Ryback


does that mean that @MissMartinez is gonna have to jump out of a cake topless? :bounce:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> So you are going to tell me how to cook.
> 
> You don't always. know best man...


No, its just I can make a fillet steak taste nice even though its well done.

Shame you missed that part of catering school.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Dosent make sense...
> 
> Only tool we use it's knifes
> 
> We use equipment to cook smarti pants


it's a term used when someone blames their lack of skill on external sources.

Dont get too eaten up with specifics.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fillet steak should never be cooked more than medium, any more is sacrilege.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Imo there's a lot worse places than Sharm El. I went a few years back and was obv a lot of British overweight toursits, but nothing compared to the likes of magaluf lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> How do you eat your steak (Please don't say rare :thumbdown: )?


I fry it for a few minutes each side depending on thickness and then around 8 mins in the oven.

cooks it through perfectly

I normally make a sauce with onions , mushrooms worcester sauce, balsamic vinegar , french mustard and double cream.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I take it you enjoyed your holiday mate. I'm not keen on going to these places where Islam is the main belief. We are the infidel "******" Why would anyone want to put themselves among such radical Idealists. Why would these people even want to come and live among us????

Give me Pembrokeshire, Aberporth, Cardigan any-day


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> Told you to go to Santa Monica lol! Very seldom run into Irish or UK tourists.


So the USA is known for thin people then?!


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

At the end of the day mate IIFYM.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> You'd do better with someone else fulfilling that role! I'm not generously endowed there


  im sure youd get no complaints from anyone


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, if you do go to a holuday destination during the British summer holiday, expect to encounter a few scummy Brits on dere 'olidiz.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Only flight I have ever been on where the stewardess made a PA announcement that 'unacceptable behaviour would not be tolerated' during pre-flight safety brief.

Oh, and another thing, I asked a barman for 2 bottles of water, he gave me 2 from the counter that were warm, I asked for two cold ones and he went to the fridge and got me two more warm ones he must have just put it, I just left them on the bar and walked away.

Its this type of service thats woefully inexcusable, he should have just said, "Sorry, I don't have any cold ones at the moment".

Instead he just takes the opportunity to f**k about.

Although bearing in mind what they put up with from the rest of the fu**ing scumbags I suppose their behaviour is somewhat excusable.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I would never go on holiday to a place that's got a Muslim majority, count your turkey, Egypt, Tunisia, Morocco ect out for me. Would much prefer south of France, Portugal or Malta


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> No, its just I can make a fillet steak taste nice even though its well done.
> 
> Shame you missed that part of catering school.


Love to see that

You more full of it than I thou.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> I fry it for a few minutes each side depending on thickness and then around 8 mins in the oven.
> 
> cooks it through perfectly
> 
> I normally make a sauce with onions , mushrooms worcester sauce, balsamic vinegar , french mustard and double cream.





banzi said:


> it's a term used when someone blames their lack of skill on external sources.
> 
> Dont get too eaten up with specifics.


8 mins

You dont have a clue


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 8 mins
> 
> You dont have a clue


i don't agree with you fvckin wi people's food mate not at all.. I hope someone catches you and you get what you deserve!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> i don't agree with you fvckin wi people's food mate not at all.. I hope someone catches you and you get what you deserve!!


hahaha don't be silly I don't do those things, nowadays I m responsible for the health and safety of my customers.

even if they like to eat s**t



Plate said:


> i don't agree with you fvckin wi people's food mate not at all.. I hope someone catches you and you get what you deserve!!


hahaha don't be silly I don't do those things, nowadays I m responsible for the health and safety of my customers.

even if they like to eat s**t


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> hahaha don't be silly I don't do those things, nowadays I m responsible for the health and safety of my customers.
> 
> even if they like to eat s**t
> 
> ...


well that's good to hear but some of the horror stories you hear is brutal.. Especially from fast food places I never eat from them, apart from subway where I can watch them do it in front of me lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> well that's good to hear but some of the horror stories you hear is brutal.. Especially from fast food places I never eat from them, apart from subway where I can watch them do it in front of me lol


even there you are no safe,,, the meat its cooked somewhere else


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> even there you are no safe,,, the meat its cooked somewhere else


lol now I don't eat any fast food lol easy enough to make that stuff yourself I suppose mate..

got any cheat meal recipes?

Because tbf your meals do look nice forgetting the fact you wipe your balls on them..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> where the English men loom like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benidorm same fu**ing thing ,,,, you wont see Spaniards going there for holiday ...

its no the place, its the people that visit ,,, British people hahaha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Benidorm same fu**ing thing ,,,, you wont see Spaniards going there for holiday ...
> 
> its no the place, its the people that visit ,,, British people hahaha


you remind me of that greasy Spanish guy of Benidorm actually


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> you remind me of that greasy Spanish guy of Benidorm actuallyhahaha I used to like you plate


f**k off mate I m unique


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> f**k off mate I m unique


its uncanny mate..

Do you baby oil up before work too lol

i still like you frendaman just banter pal!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> @Frandeman
> 
> Why would someone ruin mashed potatoes by putting olive by DNSUnlocker" href="#99132356" r...a9c125fc34a8ca50c3067f595a7736982927ed4[/IMG] in them? Got them in London once was absolutely disgusting and the place was supposed to be good


Mediterranean cooking wont use that much butter, so they bind the ingredients in olive oil.

Soft butter and cold whole milk will make you the silkiest and smoothest mashed potato.

I have worked in French restaurants,,, you don't want to know how much butter they put in a portion of mashed potato,, 100-150g of butter for 1 portion lol

and more than that in a risotto hahaha enjoy your mash next time


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

We are thinking about booking Egypt next year aswell :lol:

Not Sharm though....looking at Hurghada.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

monkeez said:


> We are thinking about booking Egypt next year aswell :lol:
> 
> Not Sharm though..*..looking at Hurghada.*


We have been for the last three years twice a year at least,

Nice place 80% Russian, small % of brits


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> We have been for the last three years twice a year at least,
> 
> Nice place 80% Russian, small % of brits


Russians dont bother me. This would be our first time to Egypt so is there any hotel that you can recommend for 2 adults and 3 well behaved teenagers?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

monkeez said:


> Russians dont bother me. This would be our first time to Egypt so is there any hotel that you can recommend for 2 adults and 3 well behaved teenagers?


Sunwing may be OK it has a huge water park

http://bookings.redseaholidays.co.uk/HolidaySummary/SelectPkg


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> Sunwing may be OK it has a huge water park
> 
> http://bookings.redseaholidays.co.uk/HolidaySummary/SelectPkg


cheers we'll have a look at that.

there's a couple we've looked at...The Siva Grand Beach and The Grand Resort and also the Jungle Aqua Park


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.sunrisehotels-egypt.com/en/resorts/hurghada/SUNRISE-GRAND-SELECT-CRYSTAL-BAY-RESORT/

Stayed here 2 years ago, was great then, not much for teenagers though, apart from sea sports and the Senzo mall a mile up the road.


----------

